# LeBron on Oprah



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This Thursday:

http://www2.oprah.com/tows/tows_landing.jhtml


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sell out!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is kind of annoying. I can't help but think this whole celebrity thing is bad for athletes at times. Training camp is approaching and from what I've heard if that charity game is any indication, Lebron needs to break some rust on that jump shot of his


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is kind of annoying. I can't help but think this whole celebrity thing is bad for athletes at times. Training camp is approaching and from what I've heard if that charity game is any indication, Lebron needs to break some rust on that jump shot of his


Lebron was pretty terrible in that charity game, no question. Seriously one of the worst games i've ever seen him play. 

Part of it i'm sure was not really caring about the outcome. But it was strange in that he started the game in his usual fashion grabbing boards, dropping dimes, pushing the ball, etc. but for some reason after a few mins just decided to jack up off balance threes and camp out on the perimeter. 

I got the feeling he wanted to show off that he had been working on his jumpshot...let's hope it was just a random off night.

Anyways, I can't stand Oprah. Bron needs to get on something like Saturday Night Live like MJ did back in the day.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not that worried. If there's one thing I'm never worried about is that kid's work ethic. The charity game was what it was. Except for a short spurt where Mcgrady hit a couple shots, no one played particularly well. Damon Jones clanged all of his jumpers too. Lebron never really excels in games that don't count.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron was pretty terrible in that charity game, no question. Seriously one of the worst games i've ever seen him play.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I can't stand Oprah. Bron needs to get on something like Saturday Night Live like MJ did back in the day.



I'd rather him do that then go all out and end up with an injury. That was 10 time worse than an all-star game, did you see one person out their giving any more effort than the next. If you are gonna base the season off of lebron shooting a fade-away into the corner in a charity game, well then your overreacting just alittle bit.


----------



## CavsNews (Sep 21, 2005)

> from what I've heard if that charity game is any indication, Lebron needs to break some rust on that jump shot of his


I didn’t watch that game but I wouldn’t even worry about the way he played. The last thing he would or any other athlete is to get injured. Look what happen to Anderson “the wild thing”. I guess he won’t be wild for the first half of the season. Anyway, LBJ doesn’t need to prove his game to anyone at this stage.

Appearing on Oprah is great for him. I am going to watch it and see what it’s going to be all about. I am sure it is more about his charitable work during the off-season more than if he is going to take us to the playoffs next season. (which he will :clap: )


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I have no worries about the charity game. Only McGrady and Arenas looked good in the game. The rest of the guys were average or off. But it's going to take more than 1 charity game for me to doubt James. When the standard of basketball is that poor and sloppy, you cannot take anything away from it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldn't have been surprised if it had turned into an informal dunk contest like the Rookie/Sophomore game did last year. I don't think much of anybody cared about the game at all. Nor should they. They just wanted to raise some money and avoid getting hurt. I don't understand how anyone could possibly doubt LeBrons work ethic however. I will watch Oprah, but frankly, he is so guarded I doubt he will say anything that'll even be worth discussing. Not to mention, it's not like Oprah is going to be asking him tough questions.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully Lebron doesn't go Tom Cruise on Oprah. I think he would kill Oprah if he did that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron James on Oprah summary*

- LeBron said the first thing he bought for his mother was a SL500 Mercedes Benz.

- LeBron said Michael Jordan was his inspiration in basketball and seeing Jordan in person for the first time was like seeing a black Jesus.

- There was a segment of LeBron going back to his elementary school and talking with children. He loves to help children and says giving back comes natural to him.

- Oprah asked LeBron if he regretted not going to college. LeBron said he doesn’t regret not going to college.

- Gloria James was on the show. After LeBron said he felt he made the right decision to go pro, Gloria agreed saying, "LeBron makes good decisions and he wouldn't have gone pro if he wasn't ready."

- LeBron’s girlfriend was on the show. Oprah talked briefly to LeBron’s girlfriend and she said they’ve been together for 3 years.

- LeBron said his ultimate goal is to win an NBA championship. 

The interview lasted only about 10 minutes. There were clips of James’ basketball highlights, LeBron visiting his old elementary school and another LeBron interview (used in the show for a brief segment) woven into the show.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hows his gf look?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> hows his gf look?


I think this is her:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

CavsNews said:


> I didn’t watch that game but I wouldn’t even worry about the way he played. The last thing he would or any other athlete is to get injured. Look what happen to Anderson “the wild thing”. I guess he won’t be wild for the first half of the season. Anyway, LBJ doesn’t need to prove his game to anyone at this stage.
> 
> Appearing on Oprah is great for him. I am going to watch it and see what it’s going to be all about. I am sure it is more about his charitable work during the off-season more than if he is going to take us to the playoffs next season. (which he will :clap: )


deleted-no masked cursing


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

LeBron going on Oprah really means nothing. I do like the fact that he said he really wants to win a championship though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron was somewhat nervous out there. Nothing too terrible but he was a bit in awe of being on the show.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> I think this is her:


Well, now I know why there's no drool --- she's a natural beauty.

But ... don't worry ... in time she'll learn how to spend LeBron's money and buy a new look. Then she can look like all the rest: false boobs, hair extensions, bleached skill, silicon lips, cheeks implants, and spend her days in the gym and at spas. and shopping Just wait ... then you all can drool. Reality is not beautiful to those that live vicariously.

I'm happy that LeBron kept it real --- makes me admire him more. (Actually, I think she looks a little like AI's wife and a little like MJ's wife, Juanita.)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Well, now I know why there's no drool --- she's a natural beauty.
> 
> But ... don't worry ... in time she'll learn how to spend LeBron's money and buy a new look. Then she can look like all the rest: false boobs, hair extensions, bleached skill, silicon lips, cheeks implants, and spend her days in the gym and at spas. and shopping Just wait ... then you all can drool. Reality is not beautiful to those that live vicariously.
> 
> I'm happy that LeBron kept it real --- makes me admire him more. (Actually, I think she looks a little like AI's wife and a little like MJ's wife, Juanita.)


Only a woman could write this kind of drivel. I won't expand on that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lmao lebron could get any chick in the world i guess hes genuine


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Apparently Lebron has been dating that girl since they were kids. When you're in his position, it's probably nice to have someone who you know isn't solely after your money and fame.

That said he could certainly pull any girl he wants, so I agree with Sam, he's likely just genuine


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron probably does pull any girl he wants. That's what long road trips are for.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL

He isn't married to the girl yet after all


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I said this one another site and I'll say it here. Oprah asked LeBron how he deals with groupies and whenever you see a celebrity asked this question, regardless of the answer, you'll know if he's BSing with 100% accuracy. That said, I actually believed LeBron's answer and being a man worth God knows how many millions, that's very impressive.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

remy23 said:


> I said this one another site and I'll say it here. Oprah asked LeBron how he deals with groupies and whenever you see a celebrity asked this question, regardless of the answer, you'll know if he's BSing with 100% accuracy. That said, I actually believed LeBron's answer and being a man worth God knows how many millions, that's very impressive.


So WHAT was his answer?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron probably does pull any girl he wants. That's what long road trips are for.


Exactly ... that what's those "dolls" are for ... playing with and pulling in. But when it comes to his family and the mother of his children ... he's keeping it real and that I admire.

We all know he can have any woman he wants, and just may. He has chosen his childhood sweetheart. Time will tell if he can remain true.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> So WHAT was his answer?


LeBron said he avoids it but he sees them everywhere - it's all around him. But James views it as a distraction, something you shouldn't even entertain the thought of.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

remy23 said:


> LeBron said he avoids it but he sees them everywhere - it's all around him. But James views it as a distraction, something you shouldn't even entertain the thought of.


That's what I'm talking about --- that's my boy. Since he's so young --- let's hope he can live up to it. So far, he's doing alright. But, he's got a long way to go./

Magic Johnson married his college sweetheart, AFTER, he was through playing around (although he already had a child out of wedlock from his high school girlfriend). Unfortunately --- he got caught before he could tie the knot. But, he married her and that was the plan after his basketball days were over. He always said during his career that he was married to basketball, that he slept with the ball, and it wouldn't be fair to marry unless he could put that person first before everything.

Seems, that may be some of what LBJ is thinking. But, in this era everyone is fully aware of AIDS, he shouldn't get caught like Magic.

*NOTE*: Remember how hard everyone was on LBJ's mother because she came from the ghetto and had LBJ at an early age --- they doubted her intelligence?

Well ... that same ghetto woman seems to have instilled some strong morals and ethics in that boy. Wonder how she did it with such limited knowledge. OR, are these things just innate in LBJ --- is he just that special? I wonder ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I'm always amazed by Lebron's maturity. He's younger than me, but I think he has a better handle on how to live life than I do. The things he does for others, I sometimes wonder if I would do if I were in his position.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I'm always amazed by Lebron's maturity. He's younger than me, but I think he has a better handle on how to live life than I do. The things he does for others, I sometimes wonder if I would do if I were in his position.


 It's a lot easier to do good deeds when you have the disposable income he does.

P.S. Not trying denigrat Bron Bron as he could choose not to spend his money in philanthropy aka MJ but it is easier to do with the kind of cash at his side


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone got a video of this?


----------

